# M30 Turbo build question



## Newman271 (Apr 9, 2012)

So I have a 85' E30. It needed more "umph" so I found a M30 out of 91' 535i with 179 ecu, air box, afm, engine harness, radiator, and transmission. Got it all with 150k on it for $400. 
Im really wanting to show a few people why Bmw's are far superior. My buddy just built a 439 whp civic hatch, and I'm wanting to atleast keep up in the straight. I know I'll beat him on a twisty track.
My proposed build (keep in mind "inexpensive" is strong in my head.):

Miller turbo tuning kit with Maf and injectors with chip.
ARP Headstuds
MLS .80 headgasket
Torn between Miller manifold or TCD
GT35R turbo or go 60mm Chinese (if broken in properly, they do well.. 20k on one in a honda) prefer internal gated
Oil cooler
2 sets of intercooler piping
side mount IC from 2nd gen DSM
Boost gauge
A/F ratio gauge
exhaust peices
braided oil lines
Vac fuel pressure regulator kit
tial bov


Anybody think of anything else I'll need to complete my budget build, besides a tune afterwards? You think it's best I have the Turbo below or up top? Im only expecting about 300-350 hp cause of the bottom end. I figure 7-10psi would be good.


Another question I have is: If I run top mount turbo set-up where are people getting the oil to feed the turbo from? Im afraid if I run top mount I'll starve the turbo of oil cause the line would almost be even with the head. I only want to run top mount because it'd be easier to service and a little more open.


----------



## Newman271 (Apr 9, 2012)

200 VIEWS and no one knows :dunno:


----------



## ReillyM3 (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe its just me but I prefer a top mount. 10 psi should be reasonable with the headstuds and HG changed over. Subscribed.


----------



## Newman271 (Apr 9, 2012)

So, got the M30 in the car, and very happy with the performance. I'm still locating turbo parts, but the hard part of wiring and fitting is done. I can wrap my speedo on the highway. 2.93 rear gear is definently highway ready. Im expecting mid to low 14's with my current setup. If I change rear ends, prolly as good as high 13's.


----------



## E34Biturbo (Jul 24, 2013)

Newman271 said:


> So I have a 85' E30. It needed more "umph" so I found a M30 out of 91' 535i with 179 ecu, air box, afm, engine harness, radiator, and transmission. Got it all with 150k on it for $400.
> Im really wanting to show a few people why Bmw's are far superior. My buddy just built a 439 whp civic hatch, and I'm wanting to atleast keep up in the straight. I know I'll beat him on a twisty track.
> My proposed build (keep in mind "inexpensive" is strong in my head.):
> 
> ...


I just joined this board so this might be an old thread.

A top mount turbo is always Ideal...

You are able to run 10psi on a fully stock motor without changing anything.
above that you will start geting into the injectors and timing and such.

The best place for oil feed to the turbo top or bottom mount will be from the oil pressure switch at the back of the head, it is instant oil pressure. You will simply T it off to add the turbo oil line.

Also why a side mount intercooler? On an E30 you can front mount a nice intercooler.


----------



## Newman271 (Apr 9, 2012)

I hate seeing the big front mount sticking down outside the air dam it looks cheap. I ran 27psi on a big 16g in my 95 talon tsi with a meth sprayer on the side mount intercooler for when I wanted to hot lap and it did just fine. Right now I have stock exhaust on the 3.5 swap and it sounds a little louder but nothing that'll attract attention. I am a big fan of sleepers. 

I ordered my Miller turbo tuning kit and waiting for it to come in. Within the next few months I have to start piecing the turbo kit together. I still haven't figured out what size turbo to go with.... Anybody got a recommendation? I'm looking for a good mid size turbo. Good for straight line and with a little tune down good for boosting around corners at Mid-Ohio Raceway.


----------



## E34Biturbo (Jul 24, 2013)

Newman271 said:


> I hate seeing the big front mount sticking down outside the air dam it looks cheap. I ran 27psi on a big 16g in my 95 talon tsi with a meth sprayer on the side mount intercooler for when I wanted to hot lap and it did just fine. Right now I have stock exhaust on the 3.5 swap and it sounds a little louder but nothing that'll attract attention. I am a big fan of sleepers.
> 
> I ordered my Miller turbo tuning kit and waiting for it to come in. Within the next few months I have to start piecing the turbo kit together. I still haven't figured out what size turbo to go with.... Anybody got a recommendation? I'm looking for a good mid size turbo. Good for straight line and with a little tune down good for boosting around corners at Mid-Ohio Raceway.


Sent you a message


----------



## MySatinDoll (Jan 11, 2011)

E34Biturbo said:


> Sent you a message


Hey Pat It's good to see you migrated over to the more peaceful side of things.
How's the s62 swap coming?!?


----------

